
Nobel Prize-winning physicist Leon Lederman dies at 96 - Bootvis
https://www.apnews.com/9b5d3d178b3140318e3801dca910a140
======
Bootvis
FTA:

> The couple moved there full-time in 2011 when Leon Lederman started
> experiencing memory loss problems that became more severe, his wife said.
> His Nobel Prize sold for $765,000 in an auction in 2015 to help pay for
> medical bills and care.

